# Canon EOS 3 vs. Nikon F100



## bznsharkie (Mar 16, 2006)

I have been researching both dslr models and film slr models lately because I am ready to upgrade.  I really wanted a dslr. but I am going to wait a few years on that mostly because of durability issues, I hike, climb, bike, fish, travel, and do pretty much anything else that is in the outdoors.  I really would like a rock solid camera and after handling the digitals in my price range I dont feel that any of them would be up to the challenge.  

     So I am trying to decide between the F100 and the EOS 3, I felt both and they are great, but which would you choose, which is more durable, and should the fact that the F100 is going out of production soon influence my decision?  Whatever camera I get will be an investment because I will stick with that system for good.
-Thanks
      Geoffrey


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 16, 2006)

I had the same decision to make a while back and decided to save some 
money on the body(and use it towards glass) by getting a used Canon EOS 1N

The lenses are just as(or even more) important as the body.  It's very important to get a good lens along with your camera body.

BTW, the Canon EOS 1N feels indestructable and if you are going to use it outdoors I would highly suggest it!


----------

